# Andy the black lab is a puppy. Euth date 9/15 9/17 Hinesville Georgia



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Tuesday September 15, 2009 and Thursday September 17, 2009 euth date. great dogs here as usual and they have cats.



http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/09/september-13-2009-hineslville-georgia.html


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

thats so sad, poor puppy, wish I could take them, but we are already full
I meant we can't have any more at our house


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I love the bully/boxer mix. It looks like a brindle beagle. Sooo cute.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

I hope some one adopts them, they look like lovely dogs


----------

